# hello from canada :)



## canadian mouse (Jun 26, 2013)

Hello . I've been enjoying the forum as a guest for the last few weeks. Not I'm finally getting 3 girls on Friday . I thought I'd come introduce myself.

I love rodent and had a few mice when I was young. I presently have 10 rats and 2 rabbits. I'm not breeding but all my rats come from local breeders. There aren't any mice breeders in the area  I'd love to have a rex mouse. I have a few rex ratties but the mice are super cute!!!

I really hope I can find a breeder in the area.

Thank you and I can't wait to share all my happy tails


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.  A few Canadian breeders here, not sure if any would be near you though. They have a facebook group, as well I think.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## canadian mouse (Jun 26, 2013)

I'D love to know where they're located...How can I go about finding Canadian breaders?? Is there sont kind of list? Or do i havbe to go through the posts.

By the way i'm getting My girls today  I can't wait!!!


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Try a search, with Canada, or Canadian, as the search term? Almost all chimed in on a couple threads discussing Canada breeders somewhere here, I think.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

I think I'm the only one in Ontario on FMB that's active. Canada's kind of huge so you'll need to help us out here, lol.


----------



## canadian mouse (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm your next door neighbour from Quebec  I've seen your post and you have gorgeous rex babies!!!! I'm not sure if there is a waiting list for you little bubs but I think it would definately be work the drive  I'm in the montreal area. About an hour noth.......not sure where you are in ontario.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

There's definitely a lot of interest in the rex! Which is odd as I haven't advertised them other than posting shots here and on Tumblr. I haven't made final selections of keepers at this stage but I may have one female left depending on how I shuffle them around (satin vs rex). I'm located in Toronto and ask everyone who's thinking about adopting to give me a run down of their mouse care. I'm going to be particularly picky with the rex as I don't want them (or potential offspring) to wind up in a pet store. I don't know the line and will be in contact with any adopters for the purpose of being in the know re: any health problems that arise. (the dam came from the States so she's quite foreign!)


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

